# Ted's charity shoot



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Once again a special thank you to Ted and the P & P Archery crew for hosting a fantastic shoot.
The course was challenging and a few arrows were sacrificed to the " Arrow Gods ". lol!!!
It was hot and thanks Ted for the pool and hot tube. Awesome. I think some of us stayed in the pool a little to long though, right Rick?
Excellent steak dinner. The cook was kinda cute too. lol lol!!!
And a special thanks to all who attended to support such a worthy cause.
Thanks Ted.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Careful Paul Ted will take credit for cooking LOL
Well done again Ted I had a blast, even the short downpours today didn,t spoil the shoot.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Deb and I had a wonderful time and really appreciate all the time and effort that you and your volunteers put in to this shoot. The targets were really good, lots of long shots with a few short challengers. 

Your draw prizes are over the top and to all those who are looking for a well run event with amazing prizes and a cash shoot put it on your calendar for next year.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a great time and the groups were the best ever. Nice putting a face to the names I have been hearing about.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cheaplaughs......if you are talking about me....you would have been better off not putting this face to my name!

Nice shooting this W/E in tough, ever changing conditions. Congrats.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Ted and crew... what I can say other than THANK YOU for an excellent weekend! You guys did a bang up job with the course, accomodations, food, prizes and everything else.

This weekend was a class act all the way and I haven't that laughed that hard since the running bear last year

You've got a great thing going on and I'm sure attendance will be even higher next year.

Thanks again,

Nuge


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

your one of them jdoupe charles kelly is another.im still laughing from the joke he told.maybe i'll see you guys in northbay


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Nuge ,they do make a powder for your tournament problem. 
Just look around to see who's listening first. lol lol!!!
I think Tinker could help you out.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

the powder name is monkey butt sold it in my motorcycle shop ..... lol lol well guys thanks for the support.. haven`t been that emotional for years I guess the exhaustion and lack of alcohol maybe had something to do with it..lol lol .. I`ll be back to the same old grumpy bas----d by north bay....again thanks to all the participants ...pics are great and will be posted asap ...again thank the sponsors if you can and I`m going for a big prize like atv if possible from a large company and a bush buggy to make Blake and the boys show up.. lol lol ..ok its 6 am time to clear the course...


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Teds shoot*

Thanks again Ted...another excellant job again this year
And your Thought to put in 2 pools is a great idea..just in case Nuge come up with another one of those:wink: Bike :wink:itches again.

Andy


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

fantastic weekend ted, well organized, will definitely return for the 3rd year next year, much thanks to you/the lovely kathy and volunteers, for all you do cheers to you. as usual its also the company you keep when shooting that makes for a good time and I had a great time with joe f, paul h, richard g, sharon f, bonafest, gabrial g, thanks guys i'll shoot with you any day, well.... not to sure about sharon it appeared she was trying to split my arrows, but I cant prove it. lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

post pics if you have em and send them to me so I can put on web site thanks guys...looking for that big sponsor already ....


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Ted and all your crew for putting on another incredible shoot. The course and targets were excellent with some both long and unexpected short shots. With saturdays blistering heat, you made sure there was no shortage of water on the course and those that did find the freezes in your ATV trailer......a great treat to help cool us off. The steak dinner and burgers were both excellent and hit the spot after a long day of shooting. You out did yourself again with some awesome prizes and thank you too all those that either contributed to the prize table or knocked on doors to help with acquiring them. 
Ted you can certainly be proud of yourself again this year for going out of your way to not only put on an excellent weekend shoot but also for being able to raise funds for a worthy cause. We will be circling the date on the calendar for next years shoot.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto from me to Ted top notch event and I am sure your charity will appreciate all your efforts...awsome !!!!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm happy to report the boys are feeling much better today. Amazing what a good soak and some goldbond can accomplish lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Does anybody know the gentleman Bernie that took 3rd in the cash class ..would like his phone number or private e-mail .. thanks again and great to see you all.. Planning next years already....bigger and better and of course they finished the big building yesterday.. go figure .. looks good for next years awards area and dinner area... rain or shine.. lol lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Ted,where's the online photo album?
Looking forward to next years shoot already.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Would love to see some pictures and scores...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hang in I`m still reviewing and wondering if I need the canadian censor board lol lol lol sorry nothing till next week as still out in the country and I can`t find the friggin cord to down load oh well it will be worth the wait and I have to get web master to do it..... as with atalk I can only do one pic at a time ...might put a slide show to music if possible and be patient.. hang on guys it will be worth it ..lol lol...we had 94 shooters..


----------

